# Bogging Problem



## wetunerdream (Dec 17, 2009)

hey Just bought my first skyline gtr33. everything is great. only have a couple questions and one concern...first forgive my ignorance. what fluid is in the right side trunk of the skyline? its running on the MIN line and i wanna top it off. secondly...i am having a big "bogging" problem (if im even using that term correctly) for example when on throttle any amount i notice that it gives power to the motor...however all of a sudden it cuts out and in and out and in and out like hic-uping. after a short while it clears itself up. it happens a bit too often like many times a day. please, help! thanx guys!


----------

